# How to get rid of gophers with gasoline



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

https://twitter.com/DGPurser/status.../breaking/comedy-break-dont-try-this-at-home/


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

That is hilarious.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you sure you didn’t confuse this with a video on how to plow your garden?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

That poor dog should bite him for being so stupid. 

(still laughing)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Aerating the soil!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't think the guy can say it was a success unless he found some dead gophers.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Very similar to "Hold my beer."


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Anyone else having flashback mental pictures of Bill Murray singing the Ballad of the Green Berets as he was molding bunnies out of C4 on a golf course?

I remember when i was 14 my father told me to pour gas down a yellow jacket ground wasp to gas them, but he didn't tell me not to toss a match at the hole. It was the same day I learned ground wasps usually have a back door to the nest. Lucky for me Dad was on the riding mower and we had the trimming mower outside the metal mower shed when my match throw changed it from garden shed to Quonset hut shape that his tin smith friend was able to square back up over a couple weekends for cold beer and me as his gofer boy.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> I don't think the guy can say it was a success unless he found some dead gophers.


Pretty sure you can see one on the left side (near where the left beagle was lying) quickly tunneling into the fluffy dirt.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

My wife thought of Bill Murray too.

There actually were propane powered ‘Gopher Getters’ that more or less did this to gopher tunnels. The sales videos were nearly as entertainers.

Paul


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

You can still buy them. Google Rodenator.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

That was hilarious!



robin416 said:


> That poor dog should bite him for being so stupid.


The dog is just lying there but was behind the building before the dirt hit the ground.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I burned plenty of debris and was filling an old 10' square x 10' deep cistern about half full before I took the top and sides down with a demo hammer on a Bobcat.
All went good until one windy night.
It lit on about the fifth match, the top split all the way across, and it separated the walls at ground level about 2 foot, lifted it up and blew dirt clods 20 foot away.
Very loud.
Made the demo much easier.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mother nature trying to weed out the feeble minded weaklings. Sometimes they survive by dumb luck.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

This could be the same guy who does your taxes at H&R BLOCK.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

painterswife said:


> That is hilarious.


I'm with you! Funny as hell!

And yes, the beagle should bite him!!!

ETA- beagles!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

kinderfeld said:


> That was hilarious!
> 
> 
> The dog is just lying there but was behind the building before the dirt hit the ground.


Did the dog run around the building or over it? LOL


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My brother's father-in-law was using one of those propane things on a prariedog town once.
He glanced at the instructions, tossed them away and began filling tunnels with propane.
Needless to say, he over propaned it.
He touched off the sparker and, as he described it, "Armageddon".
It lifted him 3 ft off the ground, filled the air with dirt, rattle snakes and flaming prairiedogs.
His dog made it home before the last dirt clod hit the ground.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for that video you made my day!!
What a darwin award candidate


----------

